
Gartner Identifies Five Emerging Tech Trends in Latest Hype Cycle - yarapavan
https://www.gartner.com/en/newsroom/press-releases/2018-08-20-gartner-identifies-five-emerging-technology-trends-that-will-blur-the-lines-between-human-and-machine
======
yarapavan
Five Emerging Technology Trends

1\. Democratize AI

2\. Digitalized Ecosystems

3\. DIY Bio-hacking

4\. Transparently Immersive Experiences

5\. Ubiquitous Infrastructure

